# 1996 Nissan Maxima no start code P1320 NEED HELP!



## bustinamove1 (Mar 7, 2007)

My 96 Maxima will not start. Actually, all 6 coils do not give off spark at all. I just got done putting the top end of the motor back together (needed a valve job). Had spark before and now it does not. Motor cranks over real good. Put OBDII on the car and got code P1320 (Ignition signal primary circuit fault) Anyone have any ideas at all. Kevin


----------

